# A Darrell Pace Archery Book



## JByers (Jul 18, 2007)

I noticed on "Sagittarius Archery Board" that there will be a Heretic Archer #2in 2009. Simply put, why hasn't the greatest archer ever written his thoughts and knowledge about archery? I had the privilege of seeing Darrell shoot several times. I know that I saw 500+ arrows at 30 meters and he never missed the gold. And there is no doubt in my mind that if it wasn't for Jimmy Carter, Darrell Pace would have an extra gold medal. Please write a book.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

I actually asked Darrell that exact question after the Total Archery book came out. He told me he would never do it due to subjective opinions that would not like what he had to say no matter what it was.

I would love to see him go through with it as I love talking to him about his personal insight of archery. He is one of the few that communicates what he is feeling not just what he is doing.

BTW, I agree, the greatest archer ever!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

trust me many people would like to see that, I can even think of a person or two who have volunteered to help in the project if it could happen. Darrell holds most of the wisdom of some other great minds in archery who are no longer able to pass that on-such as Mildred (deceased) Pierson and her very elderly widower Charlie.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Let's start a petition! Count me in for design, illustration and page layout!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I would love to see Darrell put his thoughts and knowledge to paper...


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

JAVI said:


> I would love to see Darrell put his thoughts and knowledge to paper...


Agreed. I'd even volunteer to be the ghost writer.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

That would be something!
It for sure would shake some of the present writers!
Most of the Korean discipline is based on Darrell’s form after studying videos of him!


----------



## philipdimondo (Apr 10, 2004)

*darrel pace*

i would buy one and i havent even taken up recurve archery, yet!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup, I'd buy one too! where do I send the 50 bucks?


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm with ya'll. I'd love to see Darrell do a book. But, I do understand his reluctance and where it comes from....but, I sure would buy one. Hope he does it.

Art


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i just saw the old films of the 1971 WAC and the 1972 olympics and feel the koreans all copied darrel pace....even our korean coach who place 11th in the 1984 olympics behind pace and mckinney admitted that these were the 2 archers they most admired up to now......i would buy darrel's book in a heartbeat!!


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*I had ..*

the priviledge of speaking with Mr. Pace at a tournament last summer. In my short conversation with him I could tell he had so much to say about shooting and archery, that i did at that time say to myself, he should write a book.

And about the Koreans taking what they can from the best archers and from Mr Pace, I also believe that too. Why, because i saw first hand how the koreans acted toward the USA womans university world team members, in 2006. When the US compound girls were shooting practice the Korean woman compounders were all over them looking at each girl from different angles to obviously gain as much knowledge as they could.

Mr. Pace Im sure, had this same attention when he was at the top of his game in the Olympics, deservedly so.

Mr. Pace do us all a favor write that book...It really was an honor to talk to you.

Joe Lorenti


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Wonder how one would go about getting a project like that started?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> Wonder how one would go about getting a project like that started?


Get a publisher to offer him an advance. They say money talks! (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Get a publisher to offer him an advance. They say money talks! (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave



You don't know Darrell very well:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I would really like to get into Darrell's mental game, I've spoken to Lanny about his references to Darrell several times and I think it would be enlightening...


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Does Darrell shoot much anymore? Back in the early 80"s he came down here and worked with Big Brothers. He brought a bunch of the boys to our State Indoor NFAA. He shot at that shoot. It was the first time I had a chance to shoot with him. Wonderful experience. We talked a lot...not about archery, but other common interest. Back then he was still in top form...amazing to watch him shoot. I didn't see an arrow out of the X

I then had a chance to meet up with him at the 96 Olympics in GA. Interesting afternoon to say the least. He had some real insight as to what was going on.

I seriously think the book would be a best seller. 

Art


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim C said:


> You don't know Darrell very well:wink:


Have any anecdotal stories you'd care to share Jim? Love to hear em.

I have sort of formed an image of Darrell as kind of Ben Hogan with a bow.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't know about Ben Hogan with a bow...

Maybe Dale Earnhart with a bow... :wink: ha, ha, ha.

I've had the true pleasure of getting to know Darrell Pace and Rick McKinney since '04. Being able to have conversations with each of them and call them friends has been one of the most rewarding experiences of my archery life. I certainly don't know them as well as others here, but I will offer my observations for what they're worth...

Even if someone did convince Darrell to write a book, I'm not sure it would be very successful, and here's why I say that.

With all due respect, Darrell knows what worked for Darrell. He developed a technique and then an unshakable belief that his system was the best system for him. Then he combined that with an unbelievable dedication and work ethic that few others have ever even approached.

So, even if the information was out there, I feel that 1) His system would not necessarily work for the masses, and 2) That without the complete and total dedication, work ethic and self confidence of Mr. Pace, even those that could physically adopt his style would not be able to ever see the benefits of it as he did.

Who knows, maybe even those two things in this day and age of unsubstantiated belief in one's own abilities would not be enough to deter folks from giving it a go.

Sorry if that sounds too cynical. I just don't believe that there are enough folks these days that are willing to put in the work necessary to make any system work well enough for them to get to the top level.

Our culture (and we're dragging the rest of the world along with us it seems... ) has the patience and attention span of a lab rat on caffiene. We're constantly looking for the "magic bullet" or the self-help book to end all self-help books. 

I feel that everything you need to know to be a world-class archer is already out there. I would have said that even 5 years ago, and if anyone asked I would have handed them a copy of Rick McKinney's book and Lanny Bassham's book and told them to go to work.

But hey, I guess I'm old school these days... :tongue:

Sorry for the jumbled ramblings...

John.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

For a smart man there is never too much information, never a time when considering another’s perspective is wrong… A smart man listens and watches, then weighing all considerations will mold the available information into a workable plan that fits his goals. 

I for one would never consider information gleaned from any world class archer as unfit or unusable… I may not be able to use it myself, but armed with the knowledge I may someday help another.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

If I'm not shooting a bow, I'm thinking about shooting a bow. I participate but I'm also a great armchair archer. Give me a good archery book and a Formaster and I'm entertained. Write the book Darrell!


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

My approach to every hobby I've ever had was to learn as much about it as I could. In my early days that was by going to the library. These days it is too often the internet, where you get as much junk as good info. If Mr. Pace were to write a book I would be one of the first to buy it, to add to my own archery library.

Dave


----------



## huffy (Jun 20, 2004)

Does anyone know what the state of play is with the coaching video that Darrell Pace is involved with? I believe it’s to do with the BEST system and Easton is involved with production. I attended a talk when Darrell was one of the speakers in the U.K and it a very informative and entertaining evening.

Best wishes, Mark


----------

